#  Erste Hilfe >   risiken bei abgebundenen händen >

## lorena

meine kleine tochter hat sich mit haargummi ihre hände abgebunden,ich habe es erst bemerkt als schon rot und geschwollen waren. welche risiken birgt es , auch die  plötzliche blutzirkulation?

----------


## valimau

Liebe Lorena! 
Wenn bei einem Körperteil die Blutversorgung unterbrochen wird, staut sich zuerst das Blut im betroffenen Areal. Dieses wird rot und warm. Bei längerfristiger Abbindung wird das Gewebe nicht mehr ausreichend mit Sauerstoff und Nährstoffen versorgt, deswegen kann es in Folge zum Absterben der Zellen kommen.
In der Regel kann man aber mit einem Haargummi die Durchblutung nicht so schwerwiegend behindern.
Falls Ihre Tochter den Haargummi nicht mehr selbständig entfernen kann, sollten Sie ihr so schnell als möglich dabei behilflich sein, schneiden Sie ihn vorsichtig mit einer Schere herunter und beobachten dann die Hände einige Zeit lang. Wenn sich die Farbe normalisiert, alle Finger bewegt werden können, ihre Tochter in allen Bereichen der Hand Gefühl hat und sonst keine weiteren Probleme wie Übelkeit oder Schmerzen bestehen, ist alles in Ordnung.
Im Zweifelsfall jedoch bitte einen Arzt aufsuchen! 
MfG,
Valentin

----------

